# How often do you clean your gun?



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Every time after you use it? or number of rounds?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Round count is when I clean mine. I also keep logs for each gun, and know when it's due, based on loss of accuracy.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Bolt guns I clean when accuracy drops off slightly. My 223 and 308, lately, have been around 400-500 rounds. My 6.5 creedmoor is a little longer for whatever reason. I do wipe/clean/relube my bolt and receiver almost every time I shoot. 

I clean my gas guns more often in an effort to keep reliability up. Truth be told, I am likely overcleaning my gassers.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

After every hunting or shooting outing.Never put up before I clean them.Maybe over-kill,but I kinda enjoy it.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

peckerwood said:


> After every hunting or shooting outing.Never put up before I clean them.Maybe over-kill,but I kinda enjoy it.


I do the same


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> After every hunting or shooting outing.Never put up before I clean them.Maybe over-kill,but I kinda enjoy it.


Me too...

I cleaned all of these a couple of weeks ago after a trip to the range. I never put them back in the safe without cleaning them. It may be overkill, but I enjoy it, and always know they're clean & ready when, or if I need them.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I clean mine pretty much after every trip to the range. After a hunting trip they usually get a wipe down since I don't fire but 1 or 2 shots. Once or twice a year I'll pull them all out, clean, inspect and work the actions just because.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

After reading how often you guys clean your guns I am embarrassed to say how long I go between cleanings. I will say I have never had a function problem because of it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I shoot a round through the gun before hunting season. Then clean it after the season whether its 5 rounds or just the one.


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

My rifles and handguns get cleaned after every outing, whether to the range or a hunt. My waterfowl shotguns, however, get a thorough cleaning only at the end of the season. The only exception is if I have any cycling issues, then I will clean before the season ends, and again at the end. However, I think I have only had to do one mid season cleaning on my SBE2, during it's first season a few years ago.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Clean O/U shotguns after every use, Beretta semis get a bore swab and oiled on exterior regularly depending on it it got wet. Pistols after a good session at the range or 200 rounds or so. Hunting bolt guns way less, at most clean bore once per year. Range bolt guns after a couple good range sessions. Maybe 250 rounds. I wipe down/oil the exterior of all blued guns after every use.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I wipe mine down every time they are used. Usually field strip pistols and gas guns. But I enjoy it... They prolly don't need it. I clean my rifle bores when they start to loose accuracy. And I usually run a bore snake down once if I don't give them a full scrub.


----------



## pudsquali (Nov 23, 2016)

*how often*

Usually after each range session


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Every couple thousand rounds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Just keep in mind, crown damage is the cause of most " over cleaned guns". A brush a cloth patch isnt gonna do more wear than a copper bullet with 50,000+ psi forcing it down the barrel. But, jam a cheap steel cleaning rod muzzle first will.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

All guns get wiped down before going back into the safe. AR's complete cleaning every 500 or so rounds. Bolt guns complete cleaning after season. Semi Auto pistols complete after about 100 rounds or so.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Not nearly enough. 

Rimfires- can't actually think of the last time I took one apart to clean. Probably going on several thousand rounds through 22lr and nearing a thousand rounds through my 22 mags. They are bolt actions and still shoot as good as when they were new. 

Handguns- ummm, well I did just clean one that I know had at least 1500 rounds through it. I do keep it wet though. My others probably only have a couple hundred rounds through them. 

Center fire rifles- I hardly shoot them other than my coyote gun, but maybe every 100 rounds or so.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

HP Rifles that I hunt with after deer season the bore gets cleaned very well but they get wiped down after every trip to the blind.

Pistols get torn down and cleaned after every shoot. 

Shotguns get cleaned after every shoot.

Revolvers get cleaned after every shoot.

TH


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

If I cleaned my shotguns after every use, I'd give up shooting. I shoot skeet and sporting clays several times a week. From my reloading counts, I'm shooting about 15,000 rounds a year. I put a lot of load on my guns. But I only clean them thoroughly about every 2-3 months. I will pull a bore snake through them occasionally between cleanings. I'm only shooting O/U's, so don't have to worry about cycling reliability of semi-autos.

One thing I do pretty much every outing is grease the connecting/sliding surfaces between the receiver and barrels.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well fixin to clean mine fired a few rounds this past season. Clean well, oil her up and put away for the season unless decide to try another load during off season.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

When I was shooting competitively, I put a few drops of oil and grease in the designated areas every 600 rounds (2 range trips) . I fully stripped it down and cleaned it every 2500. Springs were either every 5 or 10k. Never had any function issues doing that. Over oiling collects unburnt powder, dirt, and everything else and can cause functionality issues. Burnt powder has an effect similar to graphite and can help with functionality (to a point). Most people clean their guns way more often than necessary. 

These were pistols, just to clarify
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Day Job Weapons. Every time I practice with them.

Huntin' stuff & toys? Every time they come out of the safe. At the least a field strip and wipe down with a good CLR. My sons are going to have some nice weapons one day.


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Y'all are making me feel lazy. I clean mine probably every leap year unless having cycling issues then it might get done sooner. Haha. But I really don't shoot much, hopefully have time to shoot more soon which will force me to clean more often.


----------



## joshua99ta (Feb 4, 2014)

depends on what you refer to as cleaning? 

to me cleaning is a complete stripping and bore cleaning etc. I only do that once or twice a year, maybe more, depending on how much i shoot. Ill spiff em up every other time i go shooting.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

I use a bore snake for every caliber rifle I own. If I have used a rifle during deer season, I will pull the snake thru AFTER the season ends. I have never shot any rifle I own 4-500 times so most of them are stored with fouled bores. The are stored in a gun safe with desiccant to keep the atmosphere dry. If I handle a rifle, I wipe it down on the exterior with a microfiber cloth moistened with Kroil.


----------



## Aggie200912 (Apr 5, 2016)

Every shoot, my AR I strip it down and clean the star chamber and BCG really well. At about every 500 rounds I'll take out the gas tube and and clean it. Every 5th trip out or 3 months I'll take out the buffer and spring and wipe it down and regrease it. 
1911- every time it's shot
1100 12 GA - every outing
22-250 - once a blue moon mostly because I shoot my AR and never take out the 22-250
P90 - every shoot


----------



## Duffey70 (Jun 21, 2015)

if I know I am going to be using it often during duck season ill clean once and drop gun oil on the bolt. I made the mistake last year of not routinely cleaning and my spring actually broke into two pieces inside the magazine tube. causing the shells to not cycle properly and making me miss some good shots. I ended having to swap the other spring from my back up pump and was able to continue the hunt. . I believe the replacement is only 6 bucks. This was on a Beretta a400 Extreme.


still haven't messed with the new AR Saint only shot 90 rounds last field trip.:brew2:


----------

